# Dark Power Pro P7 750 vs DPP P11 650



## SchumiGSG9 (14. November 2015)

Warum gibt es bei P11 die Funktion das die angeschlossenen Gehäuselüfter nachlaufen wenn man den PC abschaltet nicht mehr?
 Ist das neue lauter ? Glaub irgendwas hat sich jedenfalls geändert was die Lautstärke betrifft seit ich das umgebaut habe bei PC-1 in der Sig. 
Könnte es event. auch sein das die GTX 980 nun mehr Strom bekommt und deswegen lauter werden kann ?


----------



## XyZaaH (14. November 2015)

Kann alles nicht sein. Das neue ist leiser. Lüfter müssen auch nicht länger laufen.


----------

